# Elk Ribs



## sparky30_06 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well to save you all the details i'll keep it short.  My mothers B-Day is coming up next week and she loves ribs so i figure I'll make her ribs for dinner, was going to head to the store and grab some spare ribs but when I looking in my freezer i found some packages of elk ribs.  Has anyone ever tried smoking elk ribs if so can you please help me out here??


----------



## richtee (Feb 4, 2008)

Never tried elk ribs but I have made jerky and a fatty a while back. Excellent meat. Not much fat tho, so if ya try 'em, be sure to keep mopped. Might consider an EVOO or bacon grease rub to 'em first.


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2008)

I tried them on the grill once.  They were so tough you couldn't rip a piece of meat off them!  I don't bother to save them anymore.  There's too much _good_ meat on an elk 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .      Keith


----------



## sparky30_06 (Feb 5, 2008)

Texas-hunter, i just opened a package up and no the back strap was not attached to the top of the rib.  They are set up with like 2 rib bones about 6" long with alot of meat on each side of them.  They look really nice with alot of meat on them..


----------



## salmonclubber (Feb 5, 2008)

sparkey

boil the ribs for 30-45 min to remove the tallow then place in the smoker until done i have not tried this yet but is on my to do list i usually boil the ribs and place into crock pot until tender they are great


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 5, 2008)

I've not done them, but I have had friends who have and swear that they are great. I would think the usual rib rules would apply, low and slow, and as has been mentioned keep the lack of fat and marbling in mind.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Feb 5, 2008)

What kind of rub whould you guys recommend and can you please list the recipes too???


----------

